# double booking



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

There's going to be a boxing match at some arena, but it turns out that the place has already been booked to host some other games, but somehow neither part wasn't aware of that and the person who's in charge of the arena made a mistake of booking two arrangements at the same time.

How can I say this?

"Paikka oli tuplavarannut" (?)


----------



## Gavril

You could say,_

Paikka/Areena oli (vahingossa) varattu kahdelle tapahtumalle.

_oli varattu = had been booked
vahingossa = accidentally


----------



## Spongiformi

You can also add _"päällekkäin" _or_ "samaan aikaan" _to the end of Gavril's line to make sure it's absolutely understood the booking was overlapping.


----------



## kirahvi

When I worked in a hotel, we called those kinds of situations simply _tuplabuukkaus_.


----------

